# TRAPPED by Jack Kilborn for $2.99



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

This was supposed to come out the same day as ENDURANCE, but got caught in DTP.











TERRIFIED...

It was supposed to be a harmless camping trip. Six wayward teenagers who'd run into trouble with the law, and their court-appointed guardians, Sara and Martin Randhurst. Three nights on a small deserted island off of Michigan's upper peninsula. A time to bond, to learn, to heal.

Then Martin told a campfire story about the island's history. Of the old civil war prison that was supposed to be there, and the starving confederate soldiers who resorted to cannibalism to stay alive. Everyone thought it was silly. They even laughed when Martin pretended to be dragged off into the woods.

But Martin didn't come back. And neither did Sara when she went in search of him.

Then the laughter stopped.

The group quickly began to realize that this deserted island wasn't so deserted after all.

And perhaps Martin's silly story had more truth to it than anyone thought.

What's the most horrifying thing you can imagine?

This is a hundred times worse...

TRAPPED by Jack Kilborn
It starts where other horror ends

Author's note:

TRAPPED was originally scheduled to be released in 2010 as a sequel to AFRAID, but after reading the first draft, my publisher wanted substantial changes. I made those changes, but they still thought it was too extreme, and so I wrote ENDURANCE instead.

The Kindle is a perfect way to release both versions of TRAPPED, the final draft and the uncut first draft, at the same time. They have many different scenes and characters, plus a different ending.

This ebook contains both versions, sort of like extras on a DVD.

As always, thanks for the continued support.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been so waiting for this!  Loved Afraid and made a notation as to when this was supposed to come out.  Now I've got this and Endurance to read.....talk about summer fun!
Diane


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Brett P (May 17, 2010)

Bought, without a second thought.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, Jack, you're killing me here.  How am I ever supposed to keep up with my reading when you keep putting out books every week?   I said it in the Endurance thread -- I'm not much on horror stories anymore, but for your work, I'm in.  I loved Afraid (and Origin was way cool, I think it's my most favorite of all your books I've read so far other than the Jack Daniels series), so I'm off to get this one as well. ::runs to Amazon::


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Brett and Steph!

Trapped is currently ranked at #598.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Trapped is currently the #1 occult bestseller on Amazon.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on Trapped (just got it). I've been waiting for this for awhile.
I've read everything you have written and can't wait for the next Jack Daniels.  

Just got Endurance too!


----------



## Lisa Hinsley (Jan 11, 2010)

I got Origin and read it in a whirlwind, can't put down, ignore the family way. I've been trying to decide which of yours I should read next - and I have to say Trapped sounds terrifyingly fab. Off to get a copy now.

Lisa


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! Trapped is a pretty hardcore horror novel. It's definitely more disturbing than Afraid or Endurance, which means it's more disturbing than just about anything ever written.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Great book. thanks


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Always good to get a new book up!


----------

